# Florida Hog Hunt - a bust



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Booked a wild hog hunt with West Shore Outfitters near Daytona. www.westshoreoutfitters.com. Was in florida for a week The outfitter advertises a 99% success rate hunting over feeders in an area saturated with feral hogs. Cost was also the best I found online ( $225 - for half day _ includes butchering and no size fee's). Showed up at the ranch property and was met by the outfitters guide ( really nice fella). But... it was supposed to be a tree stand hunt - turned out to be a ground blind. Ok, roll with it. The blind was set on a feeder. Inside the blind was a 5 gal plastic bucket as a seat. Ok, would have been fine with some kind of cushion seat - but sitting on the bare rimmed plastic bottom for 5 hours was brutal. What was worse was not a single hog....nothing for 5 hours... Now I know it's hunting...but for wild hogs over a feeder it should be a slam dunk unless you miss or just decide not to shoot..... The guide was very apologetic and even offered to try to get me on another hunt this week, but other obligations wouldn't allow. At his suggestion I emailed the outfitter ( Matt Northcutt) to see what he could do for me. I will post the outcome. But FYI for anyone else looking to do some winter season hunting while in central Florida.


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

225 for half a day?? Man we did a Georgia hog hunt for 400 for 4 days unlimited hogs we even hunted after dark with tactical lights on our bows. Everyone got a shot at one or more hogs we only got two. I'd say 225 has to be the most I've ever seen for a hunt!


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah, check out the average rates for Florida. No response from outfitter as of yet..dosnt look promising.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

$225 a hunt, whether morning or afternoon in Florida is a decent deal.

People don't remember property values in Florida are double Georgia values. So lease costs are higher. Also corn for feed isn't very cheap in Florida either.

But if you're gonna advertise hunts, your stands need to be up to par.

It's rare to in the winter months especially to not stumble onto hogs over a feeder. I'd say something else was wrong. The feeder wasn't run regularly, too much noise on the approach, or too much scent.

I have ten 55 gallon drum corn feeders with 12 volt motors throwing corn 6 times a day, 7 times a week. During the dry winter season, the hogs and deer and turkey fight over the corn.😝


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

MIKEY CUSTOM-G said:


> $225 a hunt, whether morning or afternoon in Florida is a decent deal.
> 
> People don't remember property values in Florida are double Georgia values. So lease costs are higher. Also corn for feed isn't very cheap in Florida either.
> 
> ...


The feeder went off twice in 5 hours for less than 5 seconds at a time. We were very quiet on approach and I had taken scent control precautions. Do you outfit hunts??


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Crimson 

Sorry to hear about the hunt!

Tink


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, a week and two emails later and this outfitter hasn't even the courtesy to reply. So FYI to anyone looking to do a hog hunt in Florida, I do not recommend this outfitter.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Crimson_Arrow said:


> The feeder went off twice in 5 hours for less than 5 seconds at a time. We were very quiet on approach and I had taken scent control precautions. Do you outfit hunts??


I don't do "outfit hunts" mainly because I think I need some sort of license to do them.

Id barter a hog hunt for a mutually agreeable exchange but I don't advertise to do pay hunts.

My feeders go off 6 times a day, 3 in the morning, 3 in the late afternoon / nite.

Being I use 12 volt feeders, I only need to run the cycle for 2-3 seconds on every feed. Each feeder dumps 300 pounds of corn every 30 days. That's plenty of corn everyday. Do the math how much it drops a day.


----------



## DEryan85 (Sep 7, 2011)

I hunted with west shore outfitters 2 years ago. We did the spot and stalk mid day. Supposed to be a 4 hour hunt but after my brother in law killed his pig they gave up on me. Got cut short by an hour. Its a 60 acre fenced in "death pen" that he has hogs shipped into by trappers. What a joke.


----------

